# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  متابعة سوق الأسهم السعودي  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## Treasure X

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   الإرتداد هذا كان متوقع بعد صدور خبر سابك شبه مؤكد السلبية لأن الخبر كان مستوعب في الهبوط الحاصل فيما قبل صدور الإعلان عن النتائج التي إحتوت أول خسائر فصلية وبالتالي الإرتداد الحالي لكي نقول أنه إيجابي على المدى القريب في تشكيل موجة صاعدة يجب عليه إختراق 4889 والثبات فوقها عندها يكون مؤهل على المدى المتوسط للصعود عند 6400 والله أعلى وأعظم.    هذا ما أراه أن المؤشر مؤهل للصعود مالم يتنازل عن نقطة 4350 بإذن الله تعالى.   والتوفيق من رب العالمين    مع خالص التحيات والتقدير،،،عمر

----------


## Treasure X

> 

   السلام عليكم أعلاه الرسم القديم وإليكم الجديد    نجحنا في تحديد طريق 11 يوم تداول ولا زال...     أخوكم عمر،،،

----------


## Treasure X

> *وبالتوفيق للبلوز اليوم :clap_1:*

 >>>

----------


## فتاة نجد

استاذ عمر جهد تشكر عليه ولكن الجميع هنا يهتم بالسوق الامريكي وانت تضيع وقتك في المكان الغير مناسب الصفحه هذي تهتم بالسوق الامريكي  فقط

----------


## alysharf

استاذ عمر 
من الناحيه الفنيه هل السوق السعودى يستطيع تجاوز الانهيار الكامل "واعنى الذى هو اعنف بكثير مما سبق من انهيارات"
وشكرا

----------


## Treasure X

> استاذ عمر جهد تشكر عليه ولكن الجميع هنا يهتم بالسوق الامريكي وانت تضيع وقتك في المكان الغير مناسب الصفحه هذي تهتم بالسوق الامريكي فقط

 معاك حق... أنا وجدت موضوع عن الأسهم المصرية فلم أتردد في وضع موضوع عن سوق المقاصيص لكن للأسف هو الأكبر في المنطقة !!   

> استاذ عمر 
> من الناحيه الفنيه هل السوق السعودى يستطيع تجاوز الانهيار الكامل "واعنى الذى هو اعنف بكثير مما سبق من انهيارات"
> وشكرا

 عندما تكون قيمة الريال السعودي 3.75 دولار ..!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:    العملية صعبة جداً تكلف إستئصال فئة من المتداولين من السوق السعودي يعني تتكلم عن إمكانية ليست بعيدة الذهاب أرقام من 3 خانات للمؤشر !! لكن تخيل معايه أن هناك ماشاء الله من حدد نقطة المؤشر الحالية قبل سنتان ؟ لكن كم إستفاد ؟!!

----------


## alysharf

> معاك حق... أنا وجدت موضوع عن الأسهم المصرية فلم أتردد في وضع موضوع عن سوق المقاصيص لكن للأسف هو الأكبر في المنطقة !!    عندما تكون قيمة الريال السعودي 3.75 دولار ..!!    العملية صعبة جداً تكلف إستئصال فئة من المتداولين من السوق السعودي يعني تتكلم عن إمكانية ليست بعيدة الذهاب أرقام من 3 خانات للمؤشر !! لكن تخيل معايه أن هناك ماشاء الله من حدد نقطة المؤشر الحالية قبل سنتان ؟ لكن كم إستفاد ؟!!

 تعتقد كل الصغار سوف يستئصلوا "من دخل بملايين لن يتبقى له الا الملابس"
معلومه (الداو انهار على الشارت اللوجاريثمى من الاسبوع الماضى وهذا الاسبوع اعتقد فيصل او الانهيار العلنى ), والبترول خلفه مباشرة والدولار بعد 3-5 شهور 
ما  رايك كمحلل بالسوق ؟ :016:

----------


## Treasure X

> تعتقد كل الصغار سوف يستئصلوا "من دخل بملايين لن يتبقى له الا الملابس"
> معلومه (الداو انهار على الشارت اللوجاريثمى من الاسبوع الماضى وهذا الاسبوع اعتقد فيصل او الانهيار العلنى ), والبترول خلفه مباشرة والدولار بعد 3-5 شهور 
> ما رايك كمحلل بالسوق ؟

 من دخل بملايين فهم على صنفين الأول إلي "الهامور" لأن جميع الخسائر "غير محققة" ويستطيع التعويض بسهولة فخلال السنتين الماضيه 2006-2007 حدثت 3 إرتدادات مداه عوض وربح زيهم كمان، والصنف الثاني هم من باع ما يملك ودخل السوق و هؤلاء لا أعتقد أنه الآن لديه ما يخسره لأنه أساساً خسر حياته وإن بقي سيظل يضارب حتى يقضي على جميع رأس ماله ويصفى على الحديده.  هذا ما أقصده بعملية الإستئصال وهي عملية طويلة جداً ولعل الصناع الحقيقون يستفيدون من الأزمة الحالية لتبرير ذلك لهم.  بخصوص الدولار فماشاء الله عليك إستطعت تحديد المدة الزمنية ، أنا أسألك كيف لك هذا ؟  :016:

----------


## Treasure X

هناك بوادر إرتداد إلى 4900 تقريباً    وتحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Treasure X

> هناك بوادر إرتداد إلى 4900 تقريباً    وتحياتي

 فشل المؤشر العام في الثبات فوق 4190 وبكسرها يتسارع السوق إلى أهداف دنيا قد تكون مرعبة على مدى شهر أو شهرين وأراه هذا الشهر وبكل قوة إلى 3400 تقريباً وخلال شهرين سنكون على مقربة من 2160 تقريباً.  الحذر واجب والدخول مجازفة. :Regular Smile:

----------


## عياد

أهلا عمر
صبحك الله بالخير والسعادة أنا بصراحة متفق معاك في مستويات المرعبة للسوق
وأول هدف بالنسبة لي في سابك 29.60 ريال خلال الفترة القريبة القادمة 
.
الأهداف التالية سأقولها رغم أنها مرعبة جدا جدا 
27.75 ريال  13.95 ريال
9.88 ريال 
تقبل خالص احترامي وتقديري

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

أيضا  لأانه  متوقع  ان  تعلن  سابك  في الربع الأول من هذا العام ارباح  ليست جيدة  ..

----------


## أبو فيصل

لدي اقتراح  بعد اذن الاخ عمر بتغير الموضوع الى    متابعه السوق السعودي 
بدون ذكر سابك او سلبيه او ايجابيه بحيث تكون المتابعه محاديه

----------


## Treasure X

> لدي اقتراح بعد اذن الاخ عمر بتغير الموضوع الى   متابعه السوق السعودي 
> بدون ذكر سابك او سلبيه او ايجابيه بحيث تكون المتابعه محاديه

 للأسف ، ليس لدي الصلاحيات لذلك  :Asvc:

----------


## سمير صيام

> للأسف ، ليس لدي الصلاحيات لذلك

 لو عايز تغير قول نغيره فى ثوانى

----------


## Treasure X

*مرحباً بك عزيزي* *آسف، لا أستطيع أن أفي بوعدي بتواجد مستمر* *لكن سوقنا بسيط جداً الفترة المقبلة وهذي متابعة مبسطة وتلخيص وضع السوق حتى ما بعد العيد بإذن الله،،،*  *تداولات السوق حتى ما بعد العيد* *متوقع أن لا يشهد السوق تقلبات كثيرة على المدى القريب وسيتبع تحركات الداو بشكل كبير وتجدد الفرصة لكافة الأسهم بالحركة والإستفادة من عملية التذبذب التي دخل بها السوق منذ فترة بسيطة وبالتالي تحقيق إرتفاعات جيدة، أخص بالذكر الأسهم الخفيفة لذلك فنطاق التذبذب المتوقع هو ما بين 6100 صعوداً و 5554 هبوطاً وأي هبوط يستغل بالشراء والرهان على هذه النقطة* ***تحليل إجتهادي يحتمل الخطأ أكثر من الصواب* *إلى لقاء قريب بإذن الله* *تحيتي*

----------


## mtkhreb

السلام عليكم  
توقع مسار المؤشر بالفترة المقبله الى نهاية التداول قبل العيد ..   H1

----------


## سعر سوق

> السلام عليكم   توقع مسار المؤشر بالفترة المقبله الى نهاية التداول قبل العيد ..   H1

 شارت رائع اخي الكريم  
الا تلاحظ تكون موجة ذئب تستهدف 5840
وكذلك نموذج كوب وعروة ( العروة في طور التكوين ) يستهدف النموذج 5840  
وش رايك :015:

----------


## mtkhreb

> شارت رائع اخي الكريم  
> الا تلاحظ تكون موجة ذئب تستهدف 5840
> وكذلك نموذج كوب وعروة ( العروة في طور التكوين ) يستهدف النموذج 5840  
> وش رايك

 اهلا بك اخي الكريم ..   موجات الذئب موجوده .. اما الكوب والعروه غير صحيحه .. والسبب ان الكوب اتى على شكل حرف V اي كقاع آدم .. اضافة الى ان نموذج الكوب والعروة هو نموذج استمراري سواء كان هدفه صاعد او هابط وهو نموذج لا يعتمد عليه بشكل اساسي لتحديد الاتجاه ..  هناك ايضاً نموذج هارمونيك متشكل .. ولكن لم اكن ارغب بالدخول بالتفاصيل .. واعطاء الخلاصة .. وتبيين الصورة العامه فقط ..   لك خالص الود والتقدير  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mtkhreb

> السلام عليكم     توقع مسار المؤشر بالفترة المقبله الى نهاية التداول قبل العيد ..   H1

 الحمدلله والشكر له ..  وصل المؤشر للهدف الاول حسب الموجات المحدده بالشارت عند 7654 وسجل اعلى نقطة 7655 والان لديه تصحيح بسيط الى 5684 .. ومن بعدها سيستمر ان شاء الله بالارتفاع الى الهدف المذكور .. وسيتم تزويدكم بما يستجد في حال كانت هناك اي اشارة غير جيده ..       -------------------------  هناك اسهم جيده ينصح بها كتبتها بأحد المواضيع سأتطرق للبعض منها   زجاج 31.70  سيبدأ تحرك السهم للهدف الاول بعد ان يغلق فوق : 32.70  الهدف الاول : 36.50  الهدف الثاني : 52.50 لن يتحقق الا بعد الاغلاق فوق الهدف الاول لمدة 3 ايام   وقف الخسارة : اغلاق تحت 29.60 لمدة يوم واحد ( والأفضل 3 ايام )       ----------------------------  جبل عمر 18.85  السهم اخترق ترند هابط من عام 2008 على الاسبوعي ..  ولديه مثلث متماثل .. اضافة الى نموذج هارمونيك   نقطة الدخول الأفضل فنياً هي 18.40  وقف الخسارة اغلاق يومي تحت 18  الهدف الاول 21.5  الهدف الثاني 24.30 - 24  بداية الانطلاقة بسرعه للسهم ستكون بعد اختبار الترند واختراق نقطة 19.35     ------------------------------------  جازان الزراعية 10.35  السهم كسر ترند صاعد .. ( علامة سلبيه للسهم )  اضافة الى انه ارتد من نسبة 61% فيبو ( النسبة الذهبية )  السهم في طريقة لإختبار الترند ..   افضل نقطة شراء هي نقطة اغلاق اليوم 10.35 او اقل منها   وقف السهم اغلاق يومي تحت سعر 10 ريال .  الهدف الاول 11.10 ( هدف اختبار الترند المكسور )  الهدف الثاني 11.50 ( هدف فيبو بالإضافة الى تغطية قاب )      بالتوفيق للجميع --------------------------------------

----------


## خط القلم

شي جميل  ان اجد في منتدانا  انه  يتكلم عن السوق السعودي  
باذن الله  سارفق  فرصي  هنا  وان شاء الله  نتساعد  
تقبلوا احترامي

----------


## mtkhreb

https://forum.arabictrader.com/1345145-170-post.html 
بناء على ماسبق ذكره ..  
[/color] 

> زجاج 31.70
> سيبدأ تحرك السهم للهدف الاول بعد ان يغلق فوق : 32.70
> الهدف الاول : 36.50
> الهدف الثاني : 52.50 لن يتحقق الا بعد الاغلاق فوق الهدف الاول لمدة 3 ايام 
> وقف الخسارة : اغلاق تحت 29.60 لمدة يوم واحد ( والأفضل 3 ايام )

 
اعلى سعر سجله السهم اليوم 32.40 اقترب من المقاومة المحدده ( 32.70 ) والتي اشرنا فيها انه في حال اختراقها سيتحرك السهم الى 36.5 ان شاء الله ..
ربما نشهد تراجع تطفيف بالغد للسهم قبل اختراق المقاومة .. او ان يتم اختراقها بقوة بعد الغد مسجل النسبة العليا .. والله اعلى واعلم
السهم مسجل حتى اغلاق اليوم مانسبته 5% من الربح .. ولله الحمد والشكر ..
----------------------------------------  

> جبل عمر 18.85
> السهم اخترق ترند هابط من عام 2008 على الاسبوعي ..
> ولديه مثلث متماثل .. اضافة الى نموذج هارمونيك 
> نقطة الدخول الأفضل فنياً هي 18.40
> وقف الخسارة اغلاق يومي تحت 18
> الهدف الاول 21.5
> الهدف الثاني 24.30 - 24
> بداية الانطلاقة بسرعه للسهم ستكون بعد اختبار الترند واختراق نقطة 19.35

 اغلق سهم جبل عمر على سعر 19 ريال  مقترب من المقاومة التي تم ذكرها وهي 19.35 والتي بإختراقها سيكون هناك تحرك قوي للسهم ليتجه للهدف الاول عند 21.5
السهم متوقع ان يشهد تحرك قوي خلال هذا الاسبوع تماماً مثل سهم زجاج .. اما ان يتراجع من عند المقاومة قبل الانطلاقة او يغلق على النسبة القصوى خلال اليومين القادمة .. والله اعلى واعلم اغلاق اليوم 19 ريال وهي ماتعادل من سعر التوصية قرابة 2% 
-----------------------------------  

> جازان الزراعية 10.35
> السهم كسر ترند صاعد .. ( علامة سلبيه للسهم )
> اضافة الى انه ارتد من نسبة 61% فيبو ( النسبة الذهبية )
> السهم في طريقة لإختبار الترند .. 
> افضل نقطة شراء هي نقطة اغلاق اليوم 10.35 او اقل منها 
> وقف السهم اغلاق يومي تحت سعر 10 ريال .
> الهدف الاول 11.10 ( هدف اختبار الترند المكسور )
> الهدف الثاني 11.50 ( هدف فيبو بالإضافة الى تغطية قاب )

 اغلاق السهم لهذا اليوم هو 10.55 ريال وهي ماتعادل 3% من سعر التوصية .. والسهم لاجديد عليه .. ومازال يتحرك حسب ماهو متوقع الى الهدف ان شاء الله ..-------------------------- هذا والله اعلى واعلم وبالله التوفيق ..

----------


## mtkhreb

بالمشاركة السابقة على هذا الربط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/1339770-167-post.html  حددنا به طريقة تحرك المؤشر العام .. وبينا اوقات جني الارباح وطريقة التذبذب ..  
والحمدلله تحقق الهدف لدي وهو عند 5915 .. وسأترك الشارت يبن لكم ماسبق رسمه .. وماحدث بعد ذلك ..  
السابق         الوضع الحالي      بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## mtkhreb

اخر التطورات على الاسهم المختارة ..  
زجاج 31.70 -- الان 32.20 
جبل عمر 18.85 -- الان 19.10 
جازان الزراعية 10.35 -- الان 10.65    اللهم لك الحمد والشكر . . ومازال التحليل السابق فعال .. وان شاء الله الى الاهداف ..

----------


## Treasure X

> اخر التطورات على الاسهم المختارة ..    زجاج 31.70 -- الان 32.20  جبل عمر 18.85 -- الان 19.10  جازان الزراعية 10.35 -- الان 10.65     اللهم لك الحمد والشكر . . ومازال التحليل السابق فعال .. وان شاء الله الى الاهداف ..

  :015:  :015:  :015:   شغلك وجهدك مثمر الله يحفظك    

> شي جميل ان اجد في منتدانا انه يتكلم عن السوق السعودي  
> باذن الله سارفق فرصي هنا وان شاء الله نتساعد  
> تقبلوا احترامي

 الله يحفظك والسوق كبير بحجم إقتصاده  وبإنتظار فرصك،،،        مين يبغى يتابع الخزف من أسعار الغد؟ ممكن يساعده وضع السوق الجيد لتحقيق 15% على الأقل والمخاطرة عند اللو 108 مدة المتابعة إسبوعان

----------


## mtkhreb

تحديث المستويات السعرية : 
زجاج / سعر الشراء 31.70  
السعر الحالي 32.90 نسبة الربح 5% ( لاجديد على السهم وفي انتظار تحقق الهدف كما ذكر بالتوصية اعلاه ) 
----------------------- 
جبل عمر سعر الشراء 18.40  
السعر الحالي 20.45 نسبة الربح 12% ( اقتربنا من الهدف الاول كما هو مذكور بالتوصية ) 
--------------------- 
سهم جازان الزراعية تم الخروج منها اليوم بسعر السوق وبربح يعادل 5%-------------------  اللهم لك الحمد والشكر .. وبالله التوفيق

----------


## mtkhreb

https://forum.arabictrader.com/1345145-170-post.html   

> جازان الزراعية 10.35  السهم كسر ترند صاعد .. ( علامة سلبيه للسهم )  اضافة الى انه ارتد من نسبة 61% فيبو ( النسبة الذهبية )  السهم في طريقة لإختبار الترند ..   افضل نقطة شراء هي نقطة اغلاق اليوم 10.35 او اقل منها   وقف السهم اغلاق يومي تحت سعر 10 ريال .  الهدف الاول 11.10 ( هدف اختبار الترند المكسور )  الهدف الثاني 11.50 ( هدف فيبو بالإضافة الى تغطية قاب )

  
الف مبرووووك تحقق الهدف ولله الحمد     

> جبل عمر 18.85  السهم اخترق ترند هابط من عام 2008 على الاسبوعي ..  ولديه مثلث متماثل .. اضافة الى نموذج هارمونيك   نقطة الدخول الأفضل فنياً هي 18.40  وقف الخسارة اغلاق يومي تحت 18  الهدف الاول 21.5  الهدف الثاني 24.30 - 24  بداية الانطلاقة بسرعه للسهم ستكون بعد اختبار الترند واختراق نقطة 19.35

 الف مبروك تحقق الهدف الاول عند 21.5 
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر ..

----------


## عياد

مبروك لأهل السوق السعودي الخروج من الحركة العرضية الطويلة والصعود الرائع أتوقع أن يواصل المؤشر صعوده مدعوما بالصعود القوي له خلال الجلسات الأخيرة من بعد عطلة عيد الفطر المبارك  . يستهدف المؤشر 6900 نقطة ان شاء الله تعالى خلال الفترة القادمة     خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## عياد

> جازان الزراعية 10.35  السهم كسر ترند صاعد .. ( علامة سلبيه للسهم )  اضافة الى انه ارتد من نسبة 61% فيبو ( النسبة الذهبية )  السهم في طريقة لإختبار الترند ..   افضل نقطة شراء هي نقطة اغلاق اليوم 10.35 او اقل منها   وقف السهم اغلاق يومي تحت سعر 10 ريال .  الهدف الاول 11.10 ( هدف اختبار الترند المكسور )  الهدف الثاني 11.50 ( هدف فيبو بالإضافة الى تغطية قاب )      بالتوفيق للجميع  --------------------------------------

  أحييك على سهم جازان والسهم اليوم وصل 11.30 واقترب من تحقيق الهدف الثاني  . تحليلات بصراحة وجهد رائع أخي mtkhreb  .  خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

> *مرحباً بك عزيزي*  *آسف، لا أستطيع أن أفي بوعدي بتواجد مستمر* *لكن سوقنا بسيط جداً الفترة المقبلة وهذي متابعة مبسطة وتلخيص وضع السوق حتى ما بعد العيد بإذن الله،،،*  *تداولات السوق حتى ما بعد العيد* *متوقع أن لا يشهد السوق تقلبات كثيرة على المدى القريب وسيتبع تحركات الداو بشكل كبير وتجدد الفرصة لكافة الأسهم بالحركة والإستفادة من عملية التذبذب التي دخل بها السوق منذ فترة بسيطة وبالتالي تحقيق إرتفاعات جيدة، أخص بالذكر الأسهم الخفيفة لذلك فنطاق التذبذب المتوقع هو ما بين 6100 صعوداً و 5554 هبوطاً وأي هبوط يستغل بالشراء والرهان على هذه النقطة* ***تحليل إجتهادي يحتمل الخطأ أكثر من الصواب* *إلى لقاء قريب بإذن الله* *تحيتي*

 بالفعل تراجع السوق قليلا ثم انطلق بشكل اكثر من رائع أخي عمر وكانت فرصة بالفعل للشراء مع اي انخفاض للمؤشر منتظرين متابعتك للسوق   تقبل خالص احترامي وتقديري

----------


## عياد

سهم كيان للمتابعة عنده مقاومة عند 16 ريال اذا كسرها بحجم تجاول قوي فانه سيواصل صعوده مستهدفا مستوى 18 ثم 20 ريال ان شاء الله تعالى    خالص تحياتي

----------


## Treasure X

> بالفعل تراجع السوق قليلا ثم انطلق بشكل اكثر من رائع أخي عمر وكانت فرصة بالفعل للشراء مع اي انخفاض للمؤشر منتظرين متابعتك للسوق     تقبل خالص احترامي وتقديري

 شكراً لك عياد :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  أتوقع لو نضع سوية التشارت للشهرين الماضيين ونحدثه الآن نجده هبط إلى مادون 5554 بقليل وعاد أغلق فوقها وبصعود قوي  الحمد لله أولاً وأخيراً..  أتمم السوق توقعي والحمد لله

----------


## mtkhreb

> مبروك لأهل السوق السعودي الخروج من الحركة العرضية الطويلة والصعود الرائع أتوقع أن يواصل المؤشر صعوده مدعوما بالصعود القوي له خلال الجلسات الأخيرة من بعد عطلة عيد الفطر المبارك   . يستهدف المؤشر 6900 نقطة ان شاء الله تعالى خلال الفترة القادمة      خالص تحياتي وتقديري

   بارك الله فيك اخي عياد .. وهو بالفعل يستهدف مستويات عليا .. ولكن يلزمه تصحيح بسيط ..  بالنسبة للمؤشر العام ( 6277 )  .. فمن المتوقع العودة الى مستوى 6150 - 6130 قبل الإنطلاقة الى 6767 - 6800 والتي من عندها ارى والرأي لكم بأن جني الارباح مناسب من هذه النقطة او قريب منها .. ويفضل الانتظار عندها الى ان تتوضح كثير من الامور قبل الدخول لأني اتوقع بأن نرى من عندها تصحيح بحدود 300 - 400 نقطة والله علام الغيوب

----------


## Treasure X

> بارك الله فيك اخي عياد .. وهو بالفعل يستهدف مستويات عليا .. ولكن يلزمه تصحيح بسيط ..  بالنسبة للمؤشر العام ( 6277 ) .. فمن المتوقع العودة الى مستوى 6150 - 6130 قبل الإنطلاقة الى 6767 - 6800 والتي من عندها ارى والرأي لكم بأن جني الارباح مناسب من هذه النقطة او قريب منها .. ويفضل الانتظار عندها الى ان تتوضح كثير من الامور قبل الدخول لأني اتوقع بأن نرى من عندها تصحيح بحدود 300 - 400 نقطة والله علام الغيوب

 استهداف عالي للمؤشر وعموماً نرحب فيك في المتابعة  مكملين... :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبو فيصل

الكابلات للمتابعه الان سعرها 34.7

----------


## saudf

السلام عليكم  
اخواني انا اريد ان اكون من متابعي للهذا الموضوع  
ما هو طريقة التوصيات المطرووحه  
عشان نستفيد منها شكرا 
اخوكم سعود

----------


## saudf

اخواني غريبه الموضوع مافيه احد

----------


## أبو فيصل

> اخواني غريبه الموضوع مافيه احد

   حاليا السوق سلبي  اركد برا  حتى تتضح الرؤيا و اذا فيه شيء الاخوان ما بيقصروا  :Asvc:

----------


## ابوياسر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
مشاء الله عليكم ابدعتم في التحليل ورصد الاهداف بدقه عاليه بارك الله فيكم . 
انقطعت لفتره عن المتابعه لضروف . 
دمتم جميعاً بخير  
ولكم فائق التحية

----------


## ابوياسر

مساء الخير 
شباب وش رايكم في  (  دار الاركان  ) 
عليها حركه اليوم ملفته وش السالفه

----------


## ابوعادل

سابك غدآ الأربعاء شراء 80 الهدف 85  بحول الله وقوته

----------


## ابوعادل

> سابك  غدآ الأربعاء شراء 80 الهدف 85  بحول الله وقوته

   تحقق الهدف ولله الحمد

----------


## عياد

> تحقق الهدف ولله الحمد

 مبروك يابو عادل   اذا اخترق السهم المقاومة عند 85 ريال أتوقع له صعود قوي الى 100 ريال   تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ابوعادل

> مبروك يابو عادل   اذا اخترق السهم المقاومة عند 85 ريال أتوقع له صعود قوي الى 100 ريال    تحياتي وتقديري

   الله يبارك فيك بإذن الله راح يخترق 85 انا لم ابيع ولا سهم بإنتظار 105 الأيام الجايه  مكون علم صاعد   :Eh S(7):

----------


## ABHAFXS

صباح الخير على الجميع 
تحليل المؤشر من تاريخ 26-12-2009 حتى  30-12-2009 
مراكز الثقل للسوق السعودى  
تحقق الهاى  بتاريخ 26-12-2009  عند  6,292.33 
ومن ثم هبط حتى اغلاقنا اليوم الاثنين عند 6,177.75 
نتابع الان هل سيحقق الو المتوقع عند هذة النقاط : 
6127  تعتبر نقطة شراء دخول السوق  
6121 تعتبر نقطة شراء دخول السوق  
6115 تعتبر نقطة شراء دخول السوق  
ام يكتفى ب الو  6,169.25   
القى نظرة على توقعات الاغلاق الاسبوعى  
للمتابعة ونتركم مع التوقعات  
توقعات ليوم الغد الثلاثاء  
ان شاء الله يوم اخضر لاننا اغلقنا داخل صندوق الميزان والعلم عند الله 
والله ولى التوفيق 
اخوكم ابوتركى 
ABHAFXS

----------


## طاهرالمصرى

> صباح الخير على الجميع 
> تحليل المؤشر من تاريخ 26-12-2009 حتى  30-12-2009 
> مراكز الثقل للسوق السعودى  
> تحقق الهاى  بتاريخ 26-12-2009  عند  6,292.33 
> ومن ثم هبط حتى اغلاقنا اليوم الاثنين عند 6,177.75 
> نتابع الان هل سيحقق الو المتوقع عند هذة النقاط : 
> 6127  تعتبر نقطة شراء دخول السوق  
> 6121 تعتبر نقطة شراء دخول السوق  
> 6115 تعتبر نقطة شراء دخول السوق  
> ...

 أحب الرقمى جدا
لكن حبى للفنى أكثر  :Stick Out Tongue:  
بإذن الله يوم أخضر
جزاك الله خيرا  :Good:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابوعادل

المؤشر العام الى 12000 قريبآ بحول الله وقوته   شارت ربع سنوي واختراق ترند هابط   :Eh S(7):

----------


## حكيم الزمان

> لمؤشر العام الى 12000 قريبآ بحول الله وقوته   شارت ربع سنوي واختراق ترند هابط

 مبروك اغلاق السوق مخضرا اليوم
ومع اول يوم تداول للسنة الميلادية المالية الجديده
ونقول 
اول السيل قطرة 
وإلى الهدف بحول الله
على فكره ابو عادل تعجبني شارتاتك بقوه
وفقك الله

----------


## ابوعادل

> مبروك اغلاق السوق مخضرا اليوم
> ومع اول يوم تداول للسنة الميلادية المالية الجديده
> ونقول 
> اول السيل قطرة 
> وإلى الهدف بحول الله
> على فكره ابو عادل تعجبني شارتاتك بقوه
> وفقك الله

   تسلم يالغالي وعلى شعورك الطيب مع الصبر بإذن الله خلال 6 شهور الى 7 شهور راح يتحقق الهدف ؛؛ بالتوفيق للجميع   :Eh S(7):

----------


## MONIEM87

السلام عليكم

----------


## ابوعادل

> الله يبارك فيك  بإذن الله راح يخترق 85 انا لم ابيع ولا سهم بإنتظار 105 الأيام الجايه  مكون علم صاعد

 الحمد لله اغلق على 86 بإنتظار اهداف عليا فوق فوق بحول الله

----------


## ابوعادل

سابك تسجل اليوم 88 ولله الحمد

----------


## ابوياسر

يعطيكم العافيه  
بس ياليت تعطونا سهم قريب الانطلاق  
تقبلو تحياتي

----------


## ابوعادل

سابك تسجل 89.75
بفضل الله وكرمه

----------


## عياد

> سابك تسجل 89.75  بفضل الله وكرمه

 مبروك عليك يابوعادل السهم والسوق   ان شاء الله أتوقع السوق يواصل صعوده بثبات مستهدفا القمة السابقة

----------


## ابوعادل

> مبروك عليك يابوعادل السهم والسوق   ان شاء الله أتوقع السوق يواصل صعوده بثبات مستهدفا القمة السابقة

  الله يبارك فيك
والحمد لله اليوم سجل 91.75

----------


## عياد

تراجع خفيف ممزوج بروعة الأداء للسوق السعودي اليوم السبت رغم التراجع العنيف لمؤشرات السوق الأمريكية والتي قاربت الخمسئة بالمئة خلال الجلسات الثلاث الأخيرةوهو مايشير بوضوح إلى قوة الاتجاه الصاعد الذي أشرنا إليه للسوق  لامس المؤشر العام للسوف السعودي خط الاتجاه الصغير المتكون ثم ارتد ليغلق فوقه ، أتوقع أن يستمر التصحيح قليلا خلال جلسة الغد أيضا مع الحفاظ على خط الإتجاه الصاعد قبل أن يبدأ الصعود من جديد

----------


## Treasure X

تحليلات الأهلي كابيتال  
COMPANIES CLOSEST TO SUPPORT أقرب الشركات لدعم     
COMPANIES WITH LOWEST RSI شركات صاحبة أدنى مستويات مؤشر القوة النسبية RSI الشهير     
PERCENTAGE OF STOCKS ABOVE 50-DAY MOVING AVERAGE نسبة الأسهم التي تتداول فوق متوسط 50 يوم

----------


## Treasure X

سهم الغذائية 2100   
يتحرك السعر على المدى المتوسط لتكوين قمته الإسبوعية الهابطة التي تستهدف 19.85 وقد تمتد حتى 20.20، يقف السعر حالياً عند 18.85 والتي ستوفر زخماً للصعود للأهداف الموضحه، لكن التوقع أن يهبط السعر إلى 18.40 وهي أفضل منطقة للدخول ثم ينطلق إلى 19.85 في حين إستطاع تجاوز 18.85 أما في حال فشل فمن الضروري الحفاظ على عدم النزول تحت 17.95   وتحياتي،،،

----------


## Treasure X

*أبو فيصل* ، ابوياسر،عياد ،ابوعادل،ABHAFXS،*طاهرالمصرى* 
شكر جزيل وخاص لكم على التواصل الوفي
كنت في فترة غياب بسبب وضع السوق حيث لم يرواح بعيد منذ إنقطاعنا  
أخص بالشكر الأساتذة عيااد وأبها
وتحياتي

----------


## Treasure X

> سهم الغذائية 2100    يتحرك السعر على المدى المتوسط لتكوين قمته الإسبوعية الهابطة التي تستهدف 19.85 وقد تمتد حتى 20.20، يقف السعر حالياً عند 18.85 والتي ستوفر زخماً للصعود للأهداف الموضحه، لكن التوقع أن يهبط السعر إلى 18.40 وهي أفضل منطقة للدخول ثم ينطلق إلى 19.85 في حين إستطاع تجاوز 18.85 أما في حال فشل فمن الضروري الحفاظ على عدم النزول تحت 17.95   وتحياتي،،،

  *على الرغم من تنازل السهم لأكثر من يوم عن منطقة 17.95، حقق نسبة تجاوزت 10% ومن دخل بعد حركته في الأمس حقق قرابة 6% هذا شيء يدل على زخم في السهم يقوده الفترة المقبلة،،، 
هذا رسم على المدى البعيد بعد حركته الإيجابية أخيراً..  
تماسك رهيب يرشحه بإذن الله للمواصله إلى نسبة 10% أخرى حدود 22 ريال*

----------


## Treasure X

*SPPC-4270   
يقف السهم حالياً عند مفترق طرق لأنه يبحث الان عن قاعه الجديد وعلى الأرجح الإغلاق دون المستويات الحالية لهذا الإسبوع قد يهوي به إلى 12 ريال وما دون، لكن التوقع حالياً هو التداول غداً تحت هذه المستويات ومع نهاية الإسبوع يرتد فوقها لذا هي مستويات جيدة للشراء لكن مرهون ذلك مع أي إرتداد بمتوسط كميات غير العادة (لآخر 6 أيام من خلال موقع تداول)... وتحياتي  
سبحان وبحمده، سبحان الله العظيم*

----------


## ابوعادل

*سابك تسجل 93.75*

----------


## msasb

توقعاتكم للسهم سابك 
أين راح يتم جني الارباح مؤقتا ومن ثم العودة للصعود

----------


## ابوعادل

> الله يبارك فيك بإذن الله راح يخترق 85 انا لم ابيع ولا سهم بإنتظار 105 الأيام الجايه  مكون علم صاعد

   *سابك عند أعلى مستوى لها  
99.50 
تم البيع ولله الحمد على 99 
ربح 26 %  *

----------


## Treasure X

> *سابك عند أعلى مستوى لها*   *99.50*  *تم البيع ولله الحمد على 99*  *ربح 26 %*  **

 أستاذ أبو عادل 
مرحب بك من جديد 
سنكون برفقتكم هنا الفترة المقبلة،،، تقبل تحية طيبه

----------


## Treasure X

*قطاع الإسمنت 
مؤشر القطاع رغم تماسكه الجيد لأكثر من إسبوعين حول مناطق 4239 لكن بفشله في ذلك يبدو أن القطاع سيواجه بعض الضغط على مراحل في الفترة القليلة القادمة التي تحمل في طياتها صدور الأخبار الفصلية الأولى في عام 2010 لذا أرى إستهداف المؤشر لمنطقة 4050 تقريباً قد يتخلل قبل هذه النقطة إرتداداً من نقطة 4178 لكن أتوقع أن يكون مؤقت-مالم يتخلل مفاجئات إيجابية في الأرقام الفصلية- ليستأنف بعدها الهبوط إلى النقطة 4050 ولمزيد من التفصيل تكرموا بالإطلاع على الرسم التالي،،،    
فقط ومع تحياتي*

----------


## km3

السوق السعودي قريب من منطقة مقاومة عند 6900

----------


## Treasure X

> السوق السعودي قريب من منطقة مقاومة عند 6900

 واضح إنو فوق 6800 هو إلى 8000  خالي من أي توصية :Asvc:

----------


## عياد

> واضح إنو فوق 6800 هو إلى 8000  خالي من أي توصية

 أهلا عزيزي عمر   أتفق مع في أن السوق إن شاء الله مكمل لفوق وهناك العديد نت الفرص في السوق وأتوقع سابك مازال فيه خير   خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## mtkhreb

اتوقع جني الأرباح من عند 7111 - 7250 جيد ..   وارشح جازان الزراعية وفتيحي .. للفترة المقبلة ..

----------


## nezar792001

هنالك اخبار مشجعة لوجود ارتفاع يا ريت والله

----------


## ABHAFXS

مساء الخير جميعا  المؤشر من يوم غدا الثلاثاء 27 - 4 - 2010 الى يوم الاحد 1-5-2010 لقادم   يستهدف النقاط التالية   7056  7089  وقد لا يتجاوز 7073  وقد يصحح من القمة الاسبوعية الى النقاط التالية   6856  6839  وقد لا يتجاوز 6823  ارشح هذة الاسهم للفترة القادمة  استرا السعر الحالي 40.60 سيواجة ضغط شرائي من السعر 39.80  القاع الاسبوعي الشرائي المتوقع  39.20 38.90  القمة المتوقعة هى  43.40 43.70   حركة السهم الفترة المقبلة   44.30 ---38.30  بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## Treasure X

> مساء الخير جميعا  المؤشر من يوم غدا الثلاثاء 27 - 4 - 2010 الى يوم الاحد 1-5-2010 لقادم   يستهدف النقاط التالية   7056  7089  وقد لا يتجاوز 7073  وقد يصحح من القمة الاسبوعية الى النقاط التالية   6856  6839  وقد لا يتجاوز 6823  ارشح هذة الاسهم للفترة القادمة  استرا السعر الحالي 40.60 سيواجة ضغط شرائي من السعر 39.80  القاع الاسبوعي الشرائي المتوقع  39.20 38.90  القمة المتوقعة هى  43.40 43.70   حركة السهم الفترة المقبلة   44.30 ---38.30  بالتوفيق للجميع

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  الأخ أبها أخاف أشكرك تنقطع عنا  واجب أشكرك  الوضع حالياً RISKY

----------


## ABHAFXS

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  الأخ أبها أخاف أشكرك تنقطع عنا  واجب أشكرك  الوضع حالياً RISKY

  
اهلين بالاخ عمر   السوق والعلم عند الله متجة الى 7211 - 7164 من هنا سوف   يكون الخروج من السوق لان السوق سوف يتجة الى 6391  6378 ومن هنا يتم دخول السوق للمتابعة    تذكر عندما يكثر التشائم السوق يرتفع والعكس  :Hands:

----------


## ABHAFXS

> اهلين بالاخ عمر   السوق والعلم عند الله متجة الى 7211 - 7164 من هنا سوف   يكون الخروج من السوق لان السوق سوف يتجة الى 6391  6378 ومن هنا يتم دخول السوق للمتابعة   تذكر عندما يكثر التشائم السوق يرتفع والعكس

  وللمعلومية   سابك الان سلبية بعد ان حقق هدفة 107 الان ننتظرة عند النقطة القادمة 94.75 - 93.75 وهى منطقة الشراء الحقيقية وهدفة 111.25 - 116.75 هذا والله اعلم

----------


## :: ابو فارس ::

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،،، 
الاخوة الكرام الله يعطيكم العافية على ما تقدمون في هذا الموضوع بارك الله فيكم  ::: 
اسمحولي اقدم هذه المشاركة واوضح ان مالي تقريبا اي خبرة في سوق الاسهم السعودي بس اليوم اتحمست شوي ونزلت شارت مؤشر السوق السعودي وقمت بتحليلة وياريت اسمع رأيكم ::    
وجزاكم الله خيرا ::::::::::::   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):

----------


## :: ابو فارس ::

وهذه ايضا :::::::

----------


## رحلة مرح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،،،  الاخوة الكرام الله يعطيكم العافية على ما تقدمون في هذا الموضوع بارك الله فيكم :::  اسمحولي اقدم هذه المشاركة واوضح ان مالي تقريبا اي خبرة في سوق الاسهم السعودي بس اليوم اتحمست شوي ونزلت شارت مؤشر السوق السعودي وقمت بتحليلة وياريت اسمع رأيكم ::     وجزاكم الله خيرا ::::::::::::

  
رائع

----------


## :: ابو فارس ::

بارك الله فيك رحلة مرح ،،،،،،، 
سهم ســـــــــــــابك ::::::::: هبوط تصحيحي والله اعلم :::::            
لي سؤال للأخوان اصحاب الخبرة في السوق السعودي  ؟؟ 
ما هي الشركات التي تحترم اسهمها  التحليل الفني  ؟؟؟؟؟ 
وجزاكم الله خيرا ::::

----------


## Treasure X

> بارك الله فيك رحلة مرح ،،،،،،، 
> سهم ســـــــــــــابك ::::::::: هبوط تصحيحي والله اعلم ::::: 
> لي سؤال للأخوان اصحاب الخبرة في السوق السعودي ؟؟ 
> ما هي الشركات التي تحترم اسهمها التحليل الفني ؟؟؟؟؟ 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا ::::

 الجواب في سؤالك أخي،،، لكن دعني أضعها واضحه جداً 
الشركات ذو " الأسهم الحقيقية " وليست الخفيفه، والأسهم ذات مواقع فنية حقيقية وليست عاطفية ممتازة :Asvc:

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

حياكم الله  حبايبي ئلبي . 
سابك  الفاصل الأسبوعي   *https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploaded/11663_sabic.jpg*       :Eh S(7):     ]

----------


## SuperForex

> وللمعلومية   سابك الان سلبية بعد ان حقق هدفة 107 الان ننتظرة عند النقطة القادمة 94.75 - 93.75 وهى منطقة الشراء الحقيقية وهدفة 111.25 - 116.75 هذا والله اعلم

 تم وصول قريب من هذه الاهداف 
مبروك على نجاح توقعات تحليلك  :015:

----------


## :: ابو فارس ::

((( الـــــــــراجــــحـــــــي )))   لم يكسر الترند الى الان وكسره معناه استهداف  75 و 74 اهداف نموذج الهرمونيك ،،،   وكسر هذه الاهداف قد يزيد الهبوط حتى مناطق 67  وهي افضل منطقة للشراء والله اعلم ،،،

----------


## ABHAFXS

اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير  نهاية تداول الثلاثاء 18-5-2010  سعر اغلاق سابك  97.50  الان سوف نتابعها عند هذة النقاط   90.50 88.50 86.50  للمتابعة والله ولى التوفيق!!!

----------


## ABHAFXS

> اهلين بالاخ عمر   السوق والعلم عند الله متجة الى 7211 - 7164 من هنا سوف   يكون الخروج من السوق لان السوق سوف يتجة الى 6391  6378 ومن هنا يتم دخول السوق للمتابعة   تذكر عندما يكثر التشائم السوق يرتفع والعكس

 الاربعاء 19 -5-2010   الان المؤشر الادني قبل الاغلاق 6,387.06  الارقام التي تم ذكرها سابقا هى 6391 - 6378  اتوقع الارتداد من خلالها !!!  للمتابعة

----------


## ABHAFXS

> اهلين بالاخ عمر   السوق والعلم عند الله متجة الى 7211 - 7164 من هنا سوف   يكون الخروج من السوق لان السوق سوف يتجة الى 6391  6378 ومن هنا يتم دخول السوق للمتابعة   تذكر عندما يكثر التشائم السوق يرتفع والعكس

 الاربعاء 19-5-2010  المؤشر حقق الادنى اليومي    6,378.99  وحقق النقطة المذكورة التى نبهنا اليها مسبقا 6378  اغلاق 6401  ان شاء الله السبت سترون مايسركم ودربكم خضر !!!

----------


## ABHAFXS

الاربعاء للمتابعة   اليورو سوف يرتفع مبدئيا الى 13340 برنت  سوف يرتفع الى 89 دولار سوف تدعم الاسواق العالمية للنهوض مرة اخرى!!!

----------


## ABHAFXS

سابك

----------


## ABHAFXS

النفط برنت عمل قاع 72.70  القمة المتوقعة 89.50  السعر الحالي 73.20

----------


## ABHAFXS

المؤشر السبت 22-5-2010   الضغط الشرائي بداء من النقطة 6279 - 6250  انصح بمتابعة الصحراء السعر الحالى 22.70  انصح بمتابعة ينساب السعر الحالي 40.20  والله ولى التوفيق !!!

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

> حياكم الله  حبايبي ئلبي . 
> سابك  الفاصل الأسبوعي   *https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploaded/11663_sabic.jpg*          ]

  
دبي (رويترز) - تراجع سهم الشركة السعودية للصناعات الاساسية (سابك) يوم  الاثنين الى أدنى مستوى اغلاق في 15 أسبوعا بعدما دفعت خطوات محتملة  لتهدئة النمو الاقتصادي في الصين المستثمرين الى التخلي عن أسهم  البتروكيماويات نظرا لان الصين سوق تصدير رئيسية للقطاع.
       كما تراجعت أغلب أسواق الشرق الاوسط مقتفية أثر الخسائر العالمية

----------


## Treasure X

> النفط برنت عمل قاع 72.70  القمة المتوقعة 89.50  السعر الحالي 73.20

   يعطيك العافية متوقع وبشكل تدريجي تحقق أهدافك أي خلال أسابيع وبالتالي يضع الدولار كذلك في تذبذب صعب خلال الفترة المقبلة وبالتالي قد تكون المرحلة المقبلة مرحلة ضغط في الأسواق الأمريكية وبالتالي عندنا في الخليج والسعودية.........  الوضع صعب ومضاربي يعني ما قد ربحته في موجة الصعود من 4800 العام الماضي قد تخسره لامحالة في هذه المرحلة،  النفط حالياً تعقيب على الأخ أبها عند سعر 74.20

----------


## ABHAFXS

اهلين بلاخ عمر الشهرى   فاجاوناء بالهبوط القاسي  حتى 5,750.39  توقعاتى تشير الان ان المؤشر يستهدف النقاط التالية   6884 6845 6805  تجاوزها وبكميات شراء عالية سوف يذهب بنا الى نقطة الحسم  7034   اغلاق المؤشر ليوم الاربعاء 26-5-2010  5,862.31  هذا والله اعلم  !!

----------


## ABHAFXS

ابتداء من يوم السبت 28-5-2010  فرص لن تتكرر !!!!!!!  العثيم اغلاق 63.25 الهدف 81 - 82   انعام اغلاق 42.90 الهدف 54   جبل عمر اغلاق 17.85 الهدف 20   حلوانى اغلاق 34.10 هدف 39   اتحاد اغلاق 48.30 هدف 54   والله ولى التوفيق

----------


## ABHAFXS

بس عندى طلب ياريت جميع الاخوان يشاركون يوميا

----------


## Treasure X

> اهلين بلاخ عمر الشهرى   فاجاوناء بالهبوط القاسي حتى 5,750.39  توقعاتى تشير الان ان المؤشر يستهدف النقاط التالية   6884 6845 6805  تجاوزها وبكميات شراء عالية سوف يذهب بنا الى نقطة الحسم  7034   اغلاق المؤشر ليوم الاربعاء 26-5-2010  5,862.31  هذا والله اعلم !!

  

> ابتداء من يوم السبت 28-5-2010  فرص لن تتكرر !!!!!!!  العثيم اغلاق 63.25 الهدف 81 - 82   انعام اغلاق 42.90 الهدف 54   جبل عمر اغلاق 17.85 الهدف 20   حلوانى اغلاق 34.10 هدف 39   اتحاد اغلاق 48.30 هدف 54   والله ولى التوفيق

  

> بس عندى طلب ياريت جميع الاخوان يشاركون يوميا

 يعطيك العافية أتوقع الأسهم التي رشحته محققة على الأقل 2% وأعلاها قارب على 20%  سلمت والله  بعض ممن إقترحوا علي فتح هذا الموضوع هم أكثر الناس هجر لهذا الموضوع !!  أتمنى تواصل أكبر يليق بحجم الفائدة بالسلامة إن شاء الله ويعطيك عافية أخوي أبها .......

----------


## UK

شكرا لك تابع وممكن شارتك

----------


## ABHAFXS

الفخارية   اغلاق يوم الاثنين 31-5-2010  62.75  الاهداف  6575 -6600 -6700 -7100

----------


## Treasure X

> الفخارية   اغلاق يوم الاثنين 31-5-2010 62.75  الاهداف 6575 -6600 -6700 -7100

 يعطيك العافية الإغلاق إيجابي وسينعكس إيجابياً ربما السبت إذا ما إستجد جديد غداً الجمعة....

----------


## ..::آبـوفهد::..

صدقني سوق ابو عمق ما ينفع مع تحليل   
حسبي الله عليهم وين العصر الذهبي لما تكتتب  بـ 50 ريال وتبيع بـ 700 ريال  
واول كنا ندور 30 ريال بالسهم كحد ادنى والحين ندور 50 هلله   
خسارة فلوسي اللي راحت تقارب 400 الف ريال  
يعطيكم الف عافيه والله يوفقكم بسوق ابو عمق

----------


## Treasure X

> صدقني سوق ابو عمق ما ينفع مع تحليل   
> حسبي الله عليهم وين العصر الذهبي لما تكتتب بـ 50 ريال وتبيع بـ 700 ريال  
> واول كنا ندور 30 ريال بالسهم كحد ادنى والحين ندور 50 هلله   
> خسارة فلوسي اللي راحت تقارب 400 الف ريال  
> يعطيكم الف عافيه والله يوفقكم بسوق ابو عمق

 أفا عليك بس الفلوس تروح وتجي أهم شيء الإيمان وتكون تعلمت الدرس......

----------


## mans2004

الف شكرا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع وياليت تحليل السوق كامل من 2006 الي الان لو سمحت

----------


## stock_stock

الخليج للتدريب  ويش رايك فيه

----------


## Treasure X

> الف شكرا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع وياليت تحليل السوق كامل من 2006 الي الان لو سمحت

 ولا تزعل من 2000 لو تبي  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابونواف2007

استاذنا ابها 
نرجوا تحليلك 
لمجموعه السعودية - الصادرات

----------


## اليوتي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  هذي أول مشاركه لي بهذا الموضوع  صراحه كنت متوقع سيناريو المثلث للمنطقه بي وخصوصاً لتكون الموجات الخمس الهابطه توقعت ان البي سوف تأخذ ششكل المثلث وخصوصا لتوافق البي مع القوائم الماليه ربع السنويه توقعت التذبذب على شكل مثلث لكن هل سيكمل شكله المثلث المثلث عباره عن سيناريومن احد ثلاث السيناريوات المحتمله. ماأراه هو الاقرب لذلك ارا ان المثلث على وشك الاكتمال اما عند منطقه 6300 او 6200 ونشرع للهبوط للموجه القاتله سي نهايه التصحيح..

----------


## رحلة مرح

وصلنا لـ 6300 كما بشارتك رايك وفقك الله

----------


## bassam24

نظرتي للموشر وسابك

----------

